# does anyone bother spraying elastomerics?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I am not sure how often you guys use elastomeric coatings, but from my understanding you need quite the sprayer to spray it. End result is a lot of people roll it.

Who sprays it? if so what sprayer do you use? Was it worth the investment?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A Graco 1095 and up is about what you want. I do not get into much elasto's.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Never used it here in Chicago in 26 years. Have bid a few job where it was specified, but never awarded yet. Its one product that I would be interested in getting a chance to use. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Speeflo's here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I usually spray and back roll it, unless its smooth stucco. Not sure if I would wanna roll that out of the bucket. At least you could spray a nice heavy coat of primer 1st. 

Been spraying elasto everyday the past 2 weeks and we got about 3 weeks more of spraying it. Gotz me a speeflo 8900, prob repack this one after I get done with these elasto jobs. Just picked up another elasto repaint yesterday. So, ya, it was worth my investment. A speeflo was my very 1st purchase as I was starting my business. Then I got my contractor license.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I spray it with a speedflow 5500. Never had a problem I think either a 519 or a 521 if I remember correctly. Been a little over a year since my last job with it.

Jim


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I usually spray and back roll it, unless its smooth stucco. Not sure if I would wanna roll that out of the bucket. At least you could spray a nice heavy coat of primer 1st.
> 
> Been spraying elasto everyday the past 2 weeks and we got about 3 weeks more of spraying it. Gotz me a speeflo 8900, prob repack this one after I get done with these elasto jobs. Just picked up another elasto repaint yesterday. So, ya, it was worth my investment. A speeflo was my very 1st purchase as I was starting my business. Then I got my contractor license.


Ewing is right. We use a 1095 to 1595. Spraying is really the only way to go. We put a lot on splitfaced block here. Backrolling is essential to make sure you fill in the pinholes. I like elasto jobs because they usually have a lot of square footage, are fast, and good money makers.


----------

